# Fluval Osaka 155l Journal



## rpayer

I broke down my 12g Eclipse yesterday and moved everything to the new Fluval Osaka. I really like this Fluval tank. It's a great package and a good looking tank. My driftwood is still soaking but hopefully that can go in today. This is going to be a low-light/low-tech tank. 

Hagen Glo 48w T5HO
34 gallon 
Flourite Original and Black Sand
Fluval 205
Koralia Nano
Green machine UV


----------



## rpayer

nobody?


----------



## cah925

The tank and stand look gorgeous. That's an interesting look with the substrate. Are you going to try to keep plants out of the black sand and just concentrate your planting on the sides? What are your plans with the driftwood?


----------



## lauraleellbp

It's a very nice start.  I think you need more height with your hardscape though, since the tank is so deep.


----------



## rpayer

cah925 said:


> The tank and stand look gorgeous. That's an interesting look with the substrate. Are you going to try to keep plants out of the black sand and just concentrate your planting on the sides? What are your plans with the driftwood?


Thanks! Not necessarily... I have a few plants in it now in the back. I do plan to keep the front open though... I have a perfect piece of driftwood for the tank. That is why the back left corner is empty. That's where it will go. It is soaking now. We tried to put it in yesterday but it shot to the top of the water so fast.... I may go look for a piece of slate today to anchor it.


----------



## rpayer

lauraleellbp said:


> It's a very nice start.  I think you need more height with your hardscape though, since the tank is so deep.


 
My driftwood goes almost all the way to the waterline. I just gotta get it to sink.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Can you run it through the dishwasher without any chemicals? That's worked for a lot of people.


----------



## rpayer

lauraleellbp said:


> Can you run it through the dishwasher without any chemicals? That's worked for a lot of people.


I've run it in the dishwasher 3 times on the hot cycle and it still shot to the top like a torpedo... I'll probably try sticking it to a piece of slate with some marine epoxy tonight...


----------



## cah925

I had to do that for the wood I put in my 75 gal. It was a very large piece of Cypress. I cut several long pieces of fishing line and arranged them under the slate and siliconed the slate to the bottom. Then I filled in with AS, positioned the wood and tied it down. I tried to untie the string, but the wood still wants to float after 3 months.


----------



## rpayer

cah925 said:


> I had to do that for the wood I put in my 75 gal. It was a very large piece of Cypress. I cut several long pieces of fishing line and arranged them under the slate and siliconed the slate to the bottom. Then I filled in with AS, positioned the wood and tied it down. I tried to untie the string, but the wood still wants to float after 3 months.


I think the piece I have is gonna be just like that. It has waterlogged considerably but it is no where near staying sunk... I'll just use the slate. It will be a little tougher to get it situated since my substrate is already in there but hopefully it wont be too bad. I'll post pics tonight.

It's only been 5 days but my plants are loving this T5HO light. The hygro and my stems are growing everyday.


----------



## Karackle

Nice start! I agree it'll look really great once there's some height to the hardscape, but yeah, some DWs just don't want to stay down. The piece in my 5.5g came attached to a piece of slate, I tied it to something else for a different arrangement and when I was rearranging the tank recently it STIL Lwanted to float (it's been in the tank over 8 months!) So anchoring might be the best option  Where are your fishies hanging out in the mean time?


----------



## rpayer

Karackle said:


> Nice start! I agree it'll look really great once there's some height to the hardscape, but yeah, some DWs just don't want to stay down. The piece in my 5.5g came attached to a piece of slate, I tied it to something else for a different arrangement and when I was rearranging the tank recently it STIL Lwanted to float (it's been in the tank over 8 months!) So anchoring might be the best option  Where are your fishies hanging out in the mean time?


This is one of those pieces. I expected it to stay down but when I took my hand off it went flying. The only fish in there are 4 Corys and 4 Harlequin Rasboras. The Corys are too busy playing in their new mansion to worry about hiding I think. They have been all over the place. There are a few little hiding places where they can chill though. There is a "cliff" on the back side of that rock that creates some cover and they like it in the little forest of stems behind the rock. I need more plants too though... Waiting to get the DW in before I get any more.

What amazes me is the water clarity with this canister filter. My Eclipse filter system in the old tank was just not up to the task...


----------



## rpayer

Well my slate ended up being flagstone so the driftwood didn't get to go in last night. It is still soaking and I'm going to run it through the dishwasher a few more times tonight. Hopefully it can go in soon. Here are a few pics since the water cleared...


----------



## Brette

I've seen fluval osakas in the store and loved how they look so modern and simple. Nice choice and good luck with the tank!


----------



## fastfreddie

Very sweet tank! I love the clean concept and contemporary look.


----------



## rpayer

Thanks guys! Now if I could just get this stupid driftwood to sink I'd be in business. I'm going to start adding more fish soon. I'll probably take the Rasboras out and let them live with our Betta (we'll see how that goes...). I plan on adding at least 4 more Corys, a nice school of Rummeynose, and a pair of GBR's...


----------



## SearunSimpson

Im not really sure that Rummy Noses are the best choice for that tank. The tank is fine in gallons, but in shape, i'm not too sure. If anyone else has experiences with RNT in a cube, chime in.
I'm just sayng that RMT are active schoolers that will go end-to-end, and I'm not sure that the tank shape will let them.


----------



## rpayer

SearunSimpson said:


> Im not really sure that Rummy Noses are the best choice for that tank. The tank is fine in gallons, but in shape, i'm not too sure. If anyone else has experiences with RNT in a cube, chime in.
> I'm just sayng that RMT are active schoolers that will go end-to-end, and I'm not sure that the tank shape will let them.


What would you suggest?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Pristellas! :biggrin:

Or just about any other small tetra.

I think Rummies would "pace" in that tank.


----------



## rpayer

lauraleellbp said:


> Pristellas! :biggrin:
> 
> Or just about any other small tetra.
> 
> I think Rummies would "pace" in that tank.


That's an idea...

How many do you think I should go with? I was thinking 10.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Do you still have the Harlequins in there? If so, I'd personally go with either a large school of those OR a school of Pristellas if you're also planning GBRs. 

I'd increase the # of Cories to 5 or so, but I think the Cories may have a rough go of it if the GBRs spawn. I've got both in my 90gal, but my GBRs also spawn up off the ground in my swordplant most of the time, so the Cories aren't so affected. Plus, your tank footprint is a lot smaller. More potential for conflict. IME they're an "iffy" mix... so have a Plan B.

If you choose to leave out the GBRs, then I'd go with 5 Cories, and schools of both Pristellas and Harlequins.


----------



## rpayer

lauraleellbp said:


> Do you still have the Harlequins in there? If so, I'd personally go with either a large school of those OR a school of Pristellas if you're also planning GBRs.
> 
> I'd increase the # of Cories to 5 or so, but I think the Cories may have a rough go of it if the GBRs spawn. I've got both in my 90gal, but my GBRs also spawn up off the ground in my swordplant most of the time, so the Cories aren't so affected. Plus, your tank footprint is a lot smaller. More potential for conflict. IME they're an "iffy" mix... so have a Plan B.
> 
> If you choose to leave out the GBRs, then I'd go with 5 Cories, and schools of both Pristellas and Harlequins.


Yes the Harlequins are still there. I'm thinking about taking them out and moving them back to the 12gallon though. 

I was planning on getting 4 more Corys this week. So you think the GBR's would give the Cories trouble when they spawned? I would rather Cories than the GBR's if there is a chance for conflict.


----------



## SearunSimpson

If people have more info on this, chime in: Maybe some checkerboard cichlids would be better than GBR's as they are more likely to spawn on broad leaved plants than in caves or under the driftwood or such.
I find with appistos, and the GBR's {microgeophagus, i believe}, and some of the Tangs that when they spawn, they become territorial and a tank with the footpring such as yours wouldnt allow much space for the other bottom dwelling inhabitants. 
Checkerboards and corries should be a better mix than the GBRs with the corries.

Pristellas I think would also be a much better choice than the Rummynoses.


----------



## rpayer

I'll have to look into the other Ciclids... What about Bolivian Rams? Will they behave the same as the German Blues? The Corys are my favorite fish so I dont want anything beating on them. So now I'm thinking 4 more Corys, 3-4 more Ottos, some more Rasboras, and a big school of the x-ray Tetras. 

Unfortunatly this weekend we came home to some GW... I picked up a drop-in UV sterelizer at lunch today. Hopefully that will do the trick. Will the sterelizer also help stop the growth of other kinds of algae or just the GW stuff?


----------



## rpayer

Well the UV Sterilizer has been in for about 24hrs and has cleared the water up considerably. My driftwood finally soaked enough to stay down also!! I included a few pics with the driftwood in the tank. Excuse the lines hanging in the back. I haven't decided if the sterilizer is going to stay in permanently or not so I haven't taken care of hiding the wires. Please excuse the photography skills...


----------



## Brette

That looks 100% better with the driftwood! Great curvy shape! Some anubias might look nice planted at the base of the driftwood for a natural look. You can even tie some little anubias onto the driftwood itself with fishing line. Anubias are very hearty plants. If I can grow them, anyone can. Just make sure you buy some that have good, big rhizomes and you can't go wrong. (i think you might have on in there already)

I'm so jealous, I always drool over this tank when I see it at the lfs. I like the shape because it has a small footprint (great for apartments and condos) even though it may not be ideal for some fish who like swimming form end to end. There are plenty other fish who would do just fine in it. My *diamond tetras* would love it because they use all the levels of the tank for swimming and enjoy going up and down as well as side to side. They are very pretty, active, sparkly fish as adults and you might want to consider them.


----------



## rpayer

Brette said:


> That looks 100% better with the driftwood! Great curvy shape! Some anubias might look nice planted at the base of the driftwood for a natural look. You can even tie some little anubias onto the driftwood itself with fishing line. Anubias are very hearty plants. If I can grow them, anyone can. Just make sure you buy some that have good, big rhizomes and you can't go wrong. (i think you might have on in there already)
> 
> I'm so jealous, I always drool over this tank when I see it at the lfs. I like the shape because it has a small footprint (great for apartments and condos) even though it may not be ideal for some fish who like swimming form end to end. There are plenty other fish who would do just fine in it. My *diamond tetras* would love it because they use all the levels of the tank for swimming and enjoy going up and down as well as side to side. They are very pretty, active, sparkly fish as adults and you might want to consider them.


Thanks alot! That's exactly what I'm going to do I think. I will probably plant a few around the base and maybe put a few up on the driftwood. The shape definitely allows for planting some plants on the driftwood. 

I'm really happy with the tank so far. The filter keeps the water very clean and the lighting it came with is perfect for what I want to do. I am probably going to add a nice size school of the X-Ray Pristellas. Wow those diamonds are pricey for Tetras!


----------



## Karackle

Wow that is a GORGEOUS piece of DW! It works really well in that tank because it adds the height but it also has the nice branchy bits that come out into the tank. Awesome find! And the color of the wood is beautiful, I think a couple anubias tied to it would look wonderful, normally I'd suggest moss, but the wood has so much character I don't think i'll suggest moss on this one, I think you should leave it mostly bare (other than some anubias or similar). Not that moss would look bad if you go that route either though


----------



## rpayer

Karackle said:


> Wow that is a GORGEOUS piece of DW! It works really well in that tank because it adds the height but it also has the nice branchy bits that come out into the tank. Awesome find! And the color of the wood is beautiful, I think a couple anubias tied to it would look wonderful, normally I'd suggest moss, but the wood has so much character I don't think i'll suggest moss on this one, I think you should leave it mostly bare (other than some anubias or similar). Not that moss would look bad if you go that route either though


Thanks! I have to give my better half credit for that. She found it while digging through huge boxes of random pieces at the LFS. I was thinking moss but I agree with you. I really like the look of this piece of wood. I think I will probably plant something along the base and an Anubias Barteri in each of the branches.


----------



## rpayer

Here's a few new pics...


----------



## rekles75

Very nice piece of wood you got there. I have see this tank in stores around here I have always thought it was a nice setup. I'm glad to see someone put it to good use. 

It looks great.


----------



## Tex Gal

I think your stem plants will look better as you can trim them so that they branch out. The wisteria looks leggy at the bottom. If you can create a few different layers ranging from taller to shorter toward the front it will be more interesting. I like your different leaf shapes and sizes. I also like your general layout. Your driftwood is awesome...


----------



## Brette

rpayer said:


> Wow those diamonds are pricey for Tetras!


Mine were 3 for 6.99 or something on special. They shouldn't be too pricey. By the way the juveniles don't have the sparkly scales, that only happens when they become adults so don't be put off by younger ones that look dull. They just need time to grow up. If you're interested.


----------



## rpayer

Brette said:


> Mine were 3 for 6.99 or something on special. They shouldn't be too pricey. By the way the juveniles don't have the sparkly scales, that only happens when they become adults so don't be put off by younger ones that look dull. They just need time to grow up. If you're interested.


Oh ok.. Liveaquaria has them listed for like 7.99 each..


----------



## Karackle

Well then tell your better half she made a fantastic find!


----------



## rpayer

Update...

I ended up having to trim all the Hygro because it was stating to resemble a rainforest tree canopy and was starting to affect my other plants. I've also added a few new fish. About 2 weeks ago I got 4 Julii Cories and yesterday I picked up 2 (male and female) GBR's. I has changed my mind against getting a pair but once I was them in the store I couldnt resist. I could only get a few pics of the male. Added a new tank shot too.

I still need to get a school of tetras but I'll wait a bit for that. Current stocking list is 

4xBroze Cories
4xJulii Cories
4xHarlequin Rasboras
1xOtto (He'll be getting some friends soon. lfs just got a bunch but I couldnt go back and get them yesterday because the GBR's were at a different lfs).
2xGBR


----------



## rpayer

My rams have pretty much already claimed their own corner of the tank.. Is that normal?


----------



## Karackle

Wow, tank is looking great! It's filled in really well, and I still LOVE that piece of wood!


----------



## bradac56

rpayer said:


> My rams have pretty much already claimed their own corner of the tank.. Is that normal?


Very they are cichlids after all and they can get aggressive when there 
spawning to boot.

- Brad


----------



## rpayer

Karackle said:


> Wow, tank is looking great! It's filled in really well, and I still LOVE that piece of wood!


 
Thanks! That Hygro really grows like a weed! I replanted a few of the tops when I trimmed it but I didnt have room for all of them. The rest went in the betta tank. The rams have claimed that back right corner. The male is digging a pit so I assume they are about to spawn already. I'll get some better pics tonight.


----------



## rpayer

bradac56 said:


> Very they are cichlids after all and they can get aggressive when there
> spawning to boot.
> 
> - Brad


I didnt know what was up at first but then i noticed the male digging a pit. I guess they are spawning already. It was funny watching him try to chase the cories off. He would kinda run one off but when he came back 3 more would be just sitting there when he came back..


----------



## bradac56

rpayer said:


> I didnt know what was up at first but then i noticed the male digging a pit. I guess they are spawning already. It was funny watching him try to chase the cories off. He would kinda run one off but when he came back 3 more would be just sitting there when he came back..



Yea there trying to spawn. If it was me I'd throw them in a 10gal tank
with a bit of 2-to-3mm gravel and a peace of slate and let the spawn on
there own to keep there stress level down.

I doubt they will be able to get many fry into free swimming stage on the
first try but GBR are one of the best spawning fish to try there really fun.
That and I don't know many LFS that wouldn't be happy to take your extra
juveniles off your hands for store credit.

- Brad


----------



## rpayer

bradac56 said:


> Yea there trying to spawn. If it was me I'd throw them in a 10gal tank
> with a bit of 2-to-3mm gravel and a peace of slate and let the spawn on
> there own to keep there stress level down.
> 
> I doubt they will be able to get many fry into free swimming stage on the
> first try but GBR are one of the best spawning fish to try there really fun.
> That and I don't know many LFS that wouldn't be happy to take your extra
> juveniles off your hands for store credit.
> 
> - Brad


Only other tank I got is a 12 with a betta in it. I'm not too interested in moving fish around. I'll see what happens this go round and decide if I'm I'll try to actually raise any of the fry in the future. They live in a community tank so I kinda wanna keep it that way.


----------



## mattgood

Very nice-looking tank. I just found this thread today and had to comment since I'm in a similar situation right now... I discovered on Friday evening (right before i *had* to leave for the weekend) that the Rams had spawned. I also have corys and was worried about the Rams becoming aggressive, but I had to leave. I still haven't gotten a good look at the tank with the lights on since then, so I don't know what the fate of the fish/fry was yet. Just thought it was a funny coincidence.

(I'm also going to be changing out my substrate for some flourite black sand too - haha...)


----------



## rpayer

mattgood said:


> Very nice-looking tank. I just found this thread today and had to comment since I'm in a similar situation right now... I discovered on Friday evening (right before i *had* to leave for the weekend) that the Rams had spawned. I also have corys and was worried about the Rams becoming aggressive, but I had to leave. I still haven't gotten a good look at the tank with the lights on since then, so I don't know what the fate of the fish/fry was yet. Just thought it was a funny coincidence.
> 
> (I'm also going to be changing out my substrate for some flourite black sand too - haha...)


Nothing yet but they keep moving from corner to corner of the tank and digging little pits. I know the Cories are probably having something to do with it cause they wont leave them alone. It's pretty funny to watch. A Ram will kinda chase a Cory off and when he comes back to the corner there are 3 new Cories just sitting there looking at him.


----------



## rpayer

Well the male Ram croaked last night. He looked fine up until I got home from work yesterday. He was just hanging around at the top of the tank gasping. No other fish exibit this behaviour. I immediately cranked up the uv sterilizer but it didn't make any difference. The female seems fine. I'm going to go back to the lfs and see if they have anymore. I'll try one more and if he/they dont make it I'm just gonna order from oddballfish.


----------



## rpayer

A couple pics of the new male Ram and a tank shot...


----------



## number1sixerfan

I am looking at purchasing this same setup just because it looks so modern. It is a very nice looking tank and stand. Only caveat is its relatively low size. Your setup looks nice. Good Luck with everything.


----------



## rpayer

number1sixerfan said:


> I am looking at purchasing this same setup just because it looks so modern. It is a very nice looking tank and stand. Only caveat is its relatively low size. Your setup looks nice. Good Luck with everything.



Thanks! You know they make 2 other sizes huh? A 260l and 320l.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Your new Ram looks an awful lot like a female to me...


----------



## rpayer

lauraleellbp said:


> Your new Ram looks an awful lot like a female to me...



What about him makes you think he is a female? Here's the male and the female... and quite a few other fish pics. We got a new camera today.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Rounded tail fin, looks a little full thru the belly area, first fin in the dorsal is pretty short...


----------



## rpayer

lauraleellbp said:


> Rounded tail fin, looks a little full thru the belly area, first fin in the dorsal is pretty short...


There are a few pics with the female I just posted. He is young, maybe that's why...


----------



## number1sixerfan

rpayer said:


> Thanks! You know they make 2 other sizes huh? A 260l and 320l.


Well no I didn't. The local fish store only has the 40g one. I should ask about the 70g. 

I actually think the smaller one actually looks better as it looks more like a square. The 70g looks more like a rectangle. The 70g still looks nice though.


----------



## rpayer

number1sixerfan said:


> Well no I didn't. The local fish store only has the 40g one. I should ask about the 70g.
> 
> I actually think the smaller one actually looks better as it looks more like a square. The 70g looks more like a rectangle. The 70g still looks nice though.


Correct, they are both longer tanks..


----------



## rpayer

So this is what the tank looks like now. The Hygro has proved to be too much trouble and I'm really just not happy with the look. I am open for suggestions so please feel free to offer your' opinions. The T5HO's seem to be ample for anything I want to grow except some of the really high light plants. The only thing I dose with is Excel everyday and Flourish twice a week. Substrate is Flourish original and Flourish black sand. What should I fill in the area where the hygro is with?? I'm thinking lots of stems.. Thinking about losing the swords too...

Oh yea... I haven't cleaned the glass because I just got my lone Otto some friends and I wanted to make sure they had plenty to munch on as soon as they got in the tank. Their bellies are visibly fuller since yesterday.


----------



## rpayer

Anybody??


----------



## cah925

How about a massive bush of rotala? Here's an example of what I'm envisioning.


----------



## Karackle

oooh that rotala could look really cool! 

I'm actually personally a big fan of the way a Wisteria (hygro difformis) forest looks....thought maybe I'm just jealous because I haven't found a good starting crop of it since I had problems in my tank and lost most of it :tongue: 

When it IS growing well though, it does grow really fast, so i know what you mean there! My tanks have much lower light so it was probably less of a hassle for me to keep up with. I'd finally decidedd to give up on wisteria but now I want some again! LOL :hihi:


----------



## rpayer

Ya'll pretty much read my mind... Would I have trouble growing the red rotola? Remember that is only 48 watts of T5HO over a pretty deep tank. Dont the reds require higher light?


----------



## rpayer

Karackle said:


> oooh that rotala could look really cool!
> 
> I'm actually personally a big fan of the way a Wisteria (hygro difformis) forest looks....thought maybe I'm just jealous because I haven't found a good starting crop of it since I had problems in my tank and lost most of it :tongue:
> 
> When it IS growing well though, it does grow really fast, so i know what you mean there! My tanks have much lower light so it was probably less of a hassle for me to keep up with. I'd finally decidedd to give up on wisteria but now I want some again! LOL :hihi:


I like the way it looks it just grows like a freaking weed! When I re-plant you can have all of mine. I have a 12 gallon with a Betta and a few Rasboras in another room and I have it completely filled with hygro just from the tops i've had to trim and couldnt replant in this tank.


----------



## sewingalot

I love this tank. The driftwood really makes the plants outstanding. Please keep this journal updated!


----------



## rpayer

sewingalot said:


> I love this tank. The driftwood really makes the plants outstanding. Please keep this journal updated!


Thanks! I plan to. Now I just need a good source for the rotola...


----------



## Karackle

rpayer said:


> I like the way it looks it just grows like a freaking weed! When I re-plant you can have all of mine. I have a 12 gallon with a Betta and a few Rasboras in another room and I have it completely filled with hygro just from the tops i've had to trim and couldnt replant in this tank.


Hahaha cool thanks! I'd actualy totally take you up on that! It looks like youre is super healthy and growing well, better than what I've seen recently at my LFS when they actually get it in. Or at least taller, which is nice. 

I'm not sure where a good rotala source would be, but I'd say the SnS is a good place to start! As for reds, I have some Hygrohila polysperma 'rosanervig' in my 2.5wpg 5.5 g as well in my ~.75wpg 30g and the tops get a really nice bright pink color. Even the tops on the low stems are pink, and then the color seems to fade as the new top leaves grow. So your red may not be as brilliant, but it should show some. I've never grown rotala though so I don't know what its survival lighting requirements are.


----------



## rpayer

Karackle said:


> Hahaha cool thanks! I'd actualy totally take you up on that! It looks like youre is super healthy and growing well, better than what I've seen recently at my LFS when they actually get it in. Or at least taller, which is nice.
> 
> I'm not sure where a good rotala source would be, but I'd say the SnS is a good place to start! As for reds, I have some Hygrohila polysperma 'rosanervig' in my 2.5wpg 5.5 g as well in my ~.75wpg 30g and the tops get a really nice bright pink color. Even the tops on the low stems are pink, and then the color seems to fade as the new top leaves grow. So your red may not be as brilliant, but it should show some. I've never grown rotala though so I don't know what its survival lighting requirements are.


That hygro is so thcik the pictures dont really do it justice. There are a few macros I posted week or so ago and there is one pic with the rams swimming in it and you can tell it is just a jungle. When I decide I'm ready to practically go swimming in that deep a$$ tank again and rescape it I'll let you know. 

I'll keep an eye in the SnS... I've been surprised at my growth rate for everything in the tank. The T5HO is pretty impressive. I dont think I'll have trouble getting the reds to come out.


----------



## Karackle

Yeah, given your growth rate it seems like you should do just fine with the Rotala! 

And let me know if you want any dwarf hairgrass, I've got it growing like mad in my pico tank and I'm not giving it enough attention to keep up with it. I'm thinking of switching it to a flame moss carpet, so I was going to post it in the SnS but if for some reason you were looking for dwarf hairgrass, i'd be happy to give you first dibs on it!


----------



## rpayer

Karackle said:


> Yeah, given your growth rate it seems like you should do just fine with the Rotala!
> 
> And let me know if you want any dwarf hairgrass, I've got it growing like mad in my pico tank and I'm not giving it enough attention to keep up with it. I'm thinking of switching it to a flame moss carpet, so I was going to post it in the SnS but if for some reason you were looking for dwarf hairgrass, i'd be happy to give you first dibs on it!


I'm about to setup a 6gal jbj nano at work so I may take you up on that...


----------



## rpayer

Here's a few more pics with some new inhabitants (10 cardinals) and a couple pics of the betta tank... My girlfriend saved the betta from walmart. He barely had any fins a week after we got him due to disease. Now he has a mansion and a full set of blue fins.


----------



## Karackle

ooooooh pretty cardinals! And nice Betta tank! That hygro will definitely fill in and make a nice jungle! heeheehee

I'd love to pass it on to someone who will get good use out of it! It's not a TON i should warn you, it's only what is in my 4" cube pico tank, but it IS growing a bit out of control so I'm happy to pass on all that i have


----------



## rpayer

Karackle said:


> ooooooh pretty cardinals! And nice Betta tank! That hygro will definitely fill in and make a nice jungle! heeheehee
> 
> I'd love to pass it on to someone who will get good use out of it! It's not a TON i should warn you, it's only what is in my 4" cube pico tank, but it IS growing a bit out of control so I'm happy to pass on all that i have


Thanks!

Yea it's growing pretty good and it's planted in regular gravel. I just throw some plant tabs in once a week. Not quite as crazy as in the other tank though..


----------



## monkeyruler90

wow, i love the tank
what are you gonna do for foreground? or are you just going to keep it bare?

oh and i love the cardinals and gbr, they look really healthy


----------



## rpayer

monkeyruler90 said:


> wow, i love the tank
> what are you gonna do for foreground? or are you just going to keep it bare?
> 
> oh and i love the cardinals and gbr, they look really healthy


Thanks!

I will probably just leave it how it is. I've got 8 cories in there and that's pretty much their spot.


----------



## rpayer

Here's a short video I took after trimming (really removing leaves with BBA on them)... The big anubias in the front right and that big sword had some leaves that were pretty bad. I could tell it (BBA) was dying from spot treating with excel because it was turning red but I got tired of looking at it and just removed the leaves.


----------



## ArizonaFishGuy

It looks great! I just read through this post and once you put in that magnificent piece of drift wood it seemed to come together. Its like a jungle!

And i was thinking of doing something like your "black river" design, but is it the fish that are mixing the tow types. Just going off what i see in the video.


----------



## rpayer

ArizonaFishGuy said:


> It looks great! I just read through this post and once you put in that magnificent piece of drift wood it seemed to come together. Its like a jungle!
> 
> And i was thinking of doing something like your "black river" design, but is it the fish that are mixing the tow types. Just going off what i see in the video.


Thanks! The driftwood really did complete the tank. I couldn't believe I found such a perfect piece for this oddball shaped tank. 

It is the fish to a degree. The Cories do push stuff around but I think it is more the current from the koralia that moves the light Flourite around. I need to get in there with a kitty litter scooper and clean it up..


----------



## Brette

Oh can i make a suggestion?

The back corner that's empty could use 2 or 3 onion plants (crinum). They're great, i have them for my low tech tank and they do well in poor light and without CO2. They are also ideal for tall aquariums as they get very high and they are a beautiful bright green.Plant the bulbs only half way into the substrate or they will rot.


----------



## rpayer

Brette said:


> Oh can i make a suggestion?
> 
> The back corner that's empty could use 2 or 3 onion plants (crinum). They're great, i have them for my low tech tank and they do well in poor light and without CO2. They are also ideal for tall aquariums as they get very high and they are a beautiful bright green.Plant the bulbs only half way into the substrate or they will rot.


Thanks but that corner really isnt empty. The base of the driftwood takes up most of the surface area and there is a jungle of hygro back there. I think the angle is a little misleading. When I pull all that hygro out I'm going to fill the intire back wall with Rotola probably.


----------



## rpayer

Can anybody tell me what my Rams are doing?? They weren't fighting it doesnt look like. They both had there fins fully out and they were doing this weird dance then they would disappear into this crevace behind the driftwood. Spawning??


----------



## ZID ZULANDER

Sometimes they can do that for mating. If it has just started to happen that is probably the case. No way to tell what sex they are from your picture. Mine used to fignt when the female had eggs. She wouldnt let him do his thing. They could also be males fighting.


----------



## rpayer

ZID ZULANDER said:


> Sometimes they can do that for mating. If it has just started to happen that is probably the case. No way to tell what sex they are from your picture. Mine used to fignt when the female had eggs. She wouldnt let him do his thing. They could also be males fighting.


It's a male and a female for sure...

Oh and that's a video of the "dance"... It's choppy for some reason so you'll have to manually advance it a few times...


----------



## ZID ZULANDER

Its really hard to tell the sex from the video. But it looks like they are just courting.


----------



## rpayer

ZID ZULANDER said:


> Its really hard to tell the sex from the video. But it looks like they are just courting.


I gotcha... That's what it looked like to me too... I hope they are gonna spawn up on that driftwood so WWIII doesnt breakout between them and the cories.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER

Thats funny that you said that. Mine spawend down on some wood and the cory had the beating of his life for about a week until the eggs went bad.





rpayer said:


> I gotcha... That's what it looked like to me too... I hope they are gonna spawn up on that driftwood so WWIII doesnt breakout between them and the cories.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Definitely spawning. The female is the smaller one with the pink belly. If you look, her ovipositor is clearly extended.


----------



## rpayer

ZID ZULANDER said:


> Thats funny that you said that. Mine spawend down on some wood and the cory had the beating of his life for about a week until the eggs went bad.


I have a small army of not too small Cories though... It would be 2 vs 8.... and it looks like she laid the eggs about 8 inches up the driftwood. Not really Cory territory. They have been going after the cardinals more than anything.


----------



## rpayer

lauraleellbp said:


> Definitely spawning. The female is the smaller one with the pink belly. If you look, her ovipositor is clearly extended.


That's what I thought.. Strange they spawn even with the mild Ick outbreak. They appear to be the only ones affected at all, but still not too bad. I did break down and add a half dose of Quick Cure... The cories just didn't seem happy with the high heat and salt. I know none of them probably like the chemicals but I would rather try to get them healthy faster. I still have the heat at 80 but I'm not going any higher.


----------



## lauraleellbp

It was probably the temperature increase that triggered the spawning.

My rams were spawning every 2 weeks when my tank temps were in the 80s. Now that the temp is usually around 78 they haven't spawned in several weeks.


----------



## rpayer

lauraleellbp said:


> It was probably the temperature increase that triggered the spawning.
> 
> My rams were spawning every 2 weeks when my tank temps were in the 80s. Now that the temp is usually around 78 they haven't spawned in several weeks.


Must have been. They're little "dance" was crazy.


----------



## rpayer

Here are a few new pics from the other night. The Hygro take-over continues... We're about to go to New Orleans for the day and we'll probably hit up the Aquarium. Maybe I'll get an idea for the re-scape.


----------



## Karackle

Wow you are NOT kidding about a jungle! Hahaha awesome. 

Tank is looking really nice and lush and full, I'm a fan of the jungle look with the clearing in the center, I bet the fish love it too!  Looks good!


----------



## rpayer

Minor little rescape... I pulled one of the swords, trimmed and replanted the moneywort, and added some Ludwiga somethingorother they had at petsmart that didn't look too bad.. The Hygro is next to go... (dont mind the hair algae. I'm workin on it)


----------



## hungtran10

You have an amazing tank. Great growth and everything looks very lush. Do you inject any co2 or are you only using Excel?

- Hung


----------



## rpayer

hungtran10 said:


> You have an amazing tank. Great growth and everything looks very lush. Do you inject any co2 or are you only using Excel?
> 
> - Hung


Thank you!! 

I dont inject c02. I dose 3ml of Excel everyday and 2.5ml of Flouirsh twice a week.

Wow...just checked out your tank. Looks great! Your photography skills are amazing.


----------



## oldpunk78

how happy are you with your Hagen Glo 48w T5HO? i've been offered a really good deal one for my 29g...


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> how happy are you with your Hagen Glo 48w T5HO? i've been offered a really good deal one for my 29g...


Get it!! 

I was worried that I would have trouble with that light being that it is only 48 watts and I have such a deep tank. The T5HO makes a HUGE difference. The only improvement would be dual reflectors instead of one single for both bulbs... That being said I think it's an awesome fixture and I haven't had trouble growing anything.


----------



## oldpunk78

i forgot to ask, which bulbs are you using? and did it come with bulbs or did you have to get them by themselves?


----------



## lauraleellbp

If you had individual reflectors there's no way you'd get away without CO2... I'm thinking unless you add some floating plants even now you may not beat the algae you've been fighting.


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> i forgot to ask, which bulbs are you using? and did it come with bulbs or did you have to get them by themselves?


Mine came with the 6700k bulbs but it all came as a package with the tank. I think if you buy it from Petsmart or any other retailer you have to buy the bulbs separately.


----------



## rpayer

lauraleellbp said:


> If you had individual reflectors there's no way you'd get away without CO2... I'm thinking unless you add some floating plants even now you may not beat the algae you've been fighting.



I have been thinking the same thing... Excel is just not doing the trick. Should I just go with a small presurized system or should I give DIY a try?

I'll say one thing though... Before I inject ANY c02 the Hygro has got to go. That stuff is like Kudzoo (I know you know what that is Laura)!!!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Ugh you just gave me shivers! 

I seriously would try floating plants first, unless you're just itching to give CO2 a try.


----------



## rpayer

lauraleellbp said:


> Ugh you just gave me shivers!
> 
> I seriously would try floating plants first, unless you're just itching to give CO2 a try.


lol.....

I don't really like floating plants too much. All I want is an algae free tank. I wanted to stay away from c02 but I have some plans for new plants and I think I may need it..


----------



## oldpunk78

rpayer said:


> lol.....
> 
> I don't really like floating plants too much. All I want is an algae free tank. I wanted to stay away from c02 but I have some plans for new plants and I think I may need it..



how high off your tank is your fixture? you might be able to lift it up a little and lower the intensity.

on a side note - i ended up getting it(the glo system). very happy so far. we'll see if i'm still happy after i start having to fight the algae. i also just started a diy co2 so idk. we will both be looking at preasurized co2 very soon i bet... lol


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> how high off your tank is your fixture? you might be able to lift it up a little and lower the intensity.
> 
> on a side note - i ended up getting it(the glo system). very happy so far. we'll see if i'm still happy after i start having to fight the algae. i also just started a diy co2 so idk. we will both be looking at preasurized co2 very soon i bet... lol


It's about 4in above the water. I love the intensity of the light, just not the algae.

Good move. I think you'll like it. Let me know how the c02 turns out because I'm going to have to do something soon.


----------



## rpayer

On a side note...

I assume it's normal for a male Betta to turn into "Dragon Fish" and chase Harlequins around?


----------



## lauraleellbp

How are things on the Anti-Ich front?


----------



## oldpunk78

rpayer said:


> It's about 4in above the water. I love the intensity of the light, just not the algae.
> 
> Good move. I think you'll like it. Let me know how the c02 turns out because I'm going to have to do something soon.



i don't have the exact same thing as you, but pretty close. i got a retro, and mine have individual reflectors about 7" above the water. before i was running 1 65w pc bulb. the output seems to be a lot more even over the whole tank and that is what i was looking for. the intensity is about the same as the old bright spots so i am happy now. 

i'll try and keep you updated on the co2. i've got it plugged into the intake of my fluval 205. same as yours i think! (it would seem that that there aren't that many of running hagen stuff...)


----------



## rpayer

lauraleellbp said:


> How are things on the Anti-Ich front?


Appears to be ok.. I have been half-dosing Quick Cure since Wednesday and did a 20% WC yesterday. I didn't add anymore salt. I've been running the UV sterilizer pretty much none stop as well. I did however knock the temp down to 78. Nobody really looked too happy with 82. The only fish that were ever affected were the Rams. They got a few spots each but behavior or eating never changed, color stayed good, etc... I guess I'll do the Quick Cure for another day or so and then another water change and see what happens from there. What do you think?


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> i don't have the exact same thing as you, but pretty close. i got a retro, and mine have individual reflectors about 7" above the water. before i was running 1 65w pc bulb. the output seems to be a lot more even over the whole tank and that is what i was looking for. the intensity is about the same as the old bright spots so i am happy now.
> 
> i'll try and keep you updated on the co2. i've got it plugged into the intake of my fluval 205. same as yours i think! (it would seem that that there aren't that many of running hagen stuff...)



I gotcha.. I honestly think it's also the quality of the light that you get from the T5HO. Our 12g Betta tank has a higher ratio of watts to gallon of regular PC and it doesn't grow anything like this. It has nothing but trimmings of Hygro from the big tank and they stay nice and bright but they grow very slow. The Hygro grows like a weed in the big tank... along with everything else. In fact the big sword and the moneywort and a few pieces of ludwiga all were in that small tank at one point and they barely grew.


----------



## Karackle

Tank si looking good, i like the addition of the reds, brings a nice dimension to the tank!


----------



## rpayer

Karackle said:


> Tank si looking good, i like the addition of the reds, brings a nice dimension to the tank!


Thanks !

I do too. It was getting too green in there. Now if I could just get these damn stems to stay down!!!


----------



## lauraleellbp

rpayer said:


> Appears to be ok.. I have been half-dosing Quick Cure since Wednesday and did a 20% WC yesterday. I didn't add anymore salt. I've been running the UV sterilizer pretty much none stop as well. I did however knock the temp down to 78. Nobody really looked too happy with 82. The only fish that were ever affected were the Rams. They got a few spots each but behavior or eating never changed, color stayed good, etc... I guess I'll do the Quick Cure for another day or so and then another water change and see what happens from there.  What do you think?


I've never used Quick Cure but be sure not to cut treatment short- great way to end up with an epidemic of treatment-resistant ich. Personally I would have left the temps up until treatment was over but I probably wouldn't mess with them at this point. Hopefully you won't have a re-occurrance!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AngelfishGuy

I read that original flourite will wear down cory's whisker because of the shards. Have you had any problems with that?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Nope, never. My Cories all have long and healthy barbels. I've kept Cories on Flourite for years and years with no issues.


----------



## rpayer

Mine have never had any problems.


----------



## rpayer

Well the Rams spawned again night before last. I am assuming the male gaurds the eggs... He has gone commando on anything that comes in his area. Mostly just the female Ram. He doesn't mess with the Cories or Ottos. Just the female and he'll go after curious tetras. Luckily things calmed down when the lights went out.

I uploaded a video last night but it's not showing up in my photobucket. I'll find it.

Quick question about photoperiods... I am only running a 7 hour photoperiod right now and I still have hair algae. Will knocking the photoperiod down to 5 hours be beneficial? I don't wanna jump into pressurized C02 just yet but I am tired of this damn hair algae!


----------



## oldpunk78

have you tried diy co2 + excel? my otos don't have anything to eat. well, visibly anyway. just two of them keep everything in check right now, but i just bumped up my photo period though so we'll see. 

what ferts are you dosing? it could be related to that...


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> have you tried diy co2 + excel? my otos don't have anything to eat. well, visibly anyway. just two of them keep everything in check right now, but i just bumped up my photo period though so we'll see.
> 
> what ferts are you dosing? it could be related to that...


No I haven't... I dose Excel everyday currently. I have 4 Otos but I don't think they eat hair algae. The only ferts I dose are Flourish and Excel. I think I underestimated these T5HO lights and thought I would still be low-tech. I probably need to dose more ferts.


----------



## oldpunk78

how is your flow? is the algae in low flow areas? higher light areas?(like near the top)

i have come to the fact that i can't get away with calling my tank low-tech anymore. mainly do to the t5ho's and i'm only 1.65wpg. i wasn't low-tech at 2.24wph with the one 65w pc and the t5's are brighter... i tried to convince myself i wanted to be low tech but my plants didn't agree w/me. lol


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> how is your flow? is the algae in low flow areas? higher light areas?(like near the top)
> 
> i have come to the fact that i can't get away with calling my tank low-tech anymore. mainly do to the t5ho's and i'm only 1.65wpg. i wasn't low-tech at 2.24wph with the one 65w pc and the t5's are brighter... i tried to convince myself i wanted to be low tech but my plants didn't agree w/me. lol


My flow is good. I've got a Koralia powerhead and the outflow from the canister. There is more hair algae closer to the light but it's really all over.... There is even hair algae on the damn powerhead vents! Can't get higher flow then that. 

I'm in the same boat as you. I was thinking I was low-tech because I'm only 1.4 wpg on a tall tank but apparently the wpg goes out the window with T5HO. My photo period is down to 6 hours and I'm still growing hair algae like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Floaters would still be an option...


----------



## oldpunk78

more stems?

hey luaralee, can you make some floater recommendations?(no duckweed)


----------



## lauraleellbp

My current favorite floaters are Red root floater (doesn't do well with surface agitation, though), Pennywort, Pistia, and Sunset Hygro. I also like Salvinia, but I've never been able to keep it out of my filter intakes- so I finally gave up on it.


----------



## rpayer

Can I see some of these floaters I keep hearing about?


----------



## lauraleellbp

I've got pics of them all in my 90gal journal someplace... there's pics of Pennywort in the most recent pics (it's currently planted but some if it has made it to the top of the tank...) You can see some Pistia roots in this tank, too.

There's pics of RRF in my 46gal journal. It's all mixed in with the duckweed.

And Sunset Hygro is in my 10gal. I've got it floating also in my 46gal, but I didn't get any pictures of it.

EDIT- found some pics.

From smallest to largest, this is duckweed (ugh), Red root floater (stays small in my tanks for whatever reason- gets a whole lot bigger in other peoples tanks), and Pistia. You also can't see from this angle, but the underneath of the RRF is brilliant red:










This is what Pistia roots look like from underneath (I think they're really pretty)









The Pennywort in this pic is just starting to reach the surface. It's planted in my own tank, but you could easily just let it float. It will send up leaves out of the water once it's established- which I think look cool.









And this is Sunset Hygro. Not floating, but since this is just a 10gal tank you can see how it colors up when close to the light (and this is under just 15watts of T8...)


----------



## oldpunk78

thank you!


----------



## rpayer

I do like the way the pennywort looks. I would want to plant it so it may take a long time to reach the surface...


----------



## rpayer

They let me get a few pics of 'em tonight...


----------



## oldpunk78

how's the algae problem going? it kinda looks like it's getting worse...

tank looks good though, i wish i had a couple of rams...


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> how's the algae problem going? it kinda looks like it's getting worse...
> 
> tank looks good though, i wish i had a couple of rams...


It's actually just kinda staying the same... It doesn't get worse but it doesn't get better. I think those shots just show the "problem" areas a little better. Before I jump into c02 I am going to up my fert dosing. All I use now is Flourish and Excel. I'm going to pick up the rest of Seachem's liquid ferts and give that a shot...

Thanks! My Rams are doing pretty good. They have a ton of color since they have adjusted. They are the most personable fish... I didn't think they had so much personality. The female greets us every time one of us walks up to the tank.


----------



## Shavemacman

interesting dimensions. I'm interested to see how this tank matures.


----------



## oldpunk78

rpayer said:


> All I use now is Flourish and Excel. I'm going to pick up the rest of Seachem's liquid ferts and give that a shot...



i bought all the dry ferts and mixed them to the same levels as seachem's. i'm also fallowing their dosing chart. seems to working pretty good so far. it also probably saved me like 100 bucks... i would look into getting the dry stuff. 

i still have to use the excel and flourish comp. though.


----------



## rpayer

Took a few new pics with a friends new DSLR... White balance was off though.































































http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon/ProductDetail.page?pid=25438


----------



## Karackle

Holy wisteria jungle batman! I bet the fish love it! 
Plants all look really healthy, tank looks great!


----------



## rpayer

Karackle said:


> Holy wisteria jungle batman! I bet teh fish love it!
> Plants all look really healthy, tank looks great!


 
LOL!! They do love it that's why I have been hesitant to yank it. It's just so hard to keep looking clean. I was actually going to PM you and ask if you wanted some. I need to cut it back and I think I'll have a nice bundle to send you if so.

Oh and it's kind of hard to tell but my hair algae problem seems to be getting better. I just relized that I was actually underdosing Excel so I went up about 1ml and I am starting to notice no hair alge in areas that used to be problem spots.


----------



## Karackle

Oh awesome! Thanks, yeah I'd love some, it looks so lush and healthy! PM to work out the details


----------



## rpayer

Karackle said:


> Oh awesome! Thanks, yeah I'd love some, it looks so lush and healthy! PM to work out the details


Will do... I have no clue how to ship plants.


----------



## Karackle

Not to worry, it's really pretty easy, I think I package them pretty well, I've always been told the plants I ship came through looking good, so I'd be happy to give you pointers!


----------



## rpayer

Karackle said:


> Not to worry, it's really pretty easy, I think I package them pretty well, I've always been told the plants I ship came through looking good, so I'd be happy to give you pointers!


Sending you a PM right now...


----------



## oldpunk78

still lookin' good!

glad to hear that algae problem is getting better. mine is getting worse, lol...


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> still lookin' good!
> 
> glad to hear that algae problem is getting better. mine is getting worse, lol...


You ended up getting those GLO lights didn't you? The algae has gotten worse since then?


----------



## oldpunk78

^ya, i think all the changes i made at once caused a bloom. i don't have any hair algae though. just the soft brown/green stuff. i upped the excel too. i hope it works.

i have messed around with lot of stuff in the couple weeks. lol i hope some of it pays off. i learned a good lesson though, (well, two really) don't fix it if ain't broken and ask questions first and shoot later.


----------



## oldpunk78

i don't know if this matters to you or not, but seeing as we a only a few to be using the same lighting i thought i'd share. i messed around with different bulbs trying to bring out the reds more in my tank. here is a comparison between the life glo and life glo/power glo together. the power glo bulb really adds a lot of color to the tank.








6700k








6700k/18000k(power glo)

please excuse the newbness of my tank(still under construction...)


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> i don't know if this matters to you or not, but seeing as we a only a few to be using the same lighting i thought i'd share. i messed around with different bulbs trying to bring out the reds more in my tank. here is a comparison between the life glo and life glo/power glo together. the power glo bulb really adds a lot of color to the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6700k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6700k/18000k(power glo)
> 
> please excuse the newbness of my tank(still under construction...)


Yea all the changes at once may have triggered something... 

Funny you bring up the lighting. I have been wanting to try some different bulbs. I stopped by the LFS to help my buddy get some stuff for his new reef tank but all they had was the power-glo and life-glo and actinic.. I really wanted to try a 6700k/10000k combo. I dont want to go as high as 14000k... From what i understand the plants wont get much from the 14000k where as the 10000k is still in the "useable" range, but that could be wrong. 

I am curious about your intake skimmer contraption, I've been considering one. Is it extendable in any way? My tank is deep and I like the intake near the substrate. If it isn't adjustable I would have to raise my intake too much.

P.S. No excuses needed.. Your tank looks good.


----------



## oldpunk78

the fluval surface skimmer will only go down about another inch from what you see. it's about four inches of the substrate. there might be longer ones though?? it does wonders as far as keeping the surface clean but, i am kinda getting tired of looking at it though.


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> the fluval surface skimmer will only go down about another inch from what you see. it's about four inches of the substrate. there might be longer ones though?? it does wonders as far as keeping the surface clean but, i am kinda getting tired of looking at it though.


What is the length from top to bottom completely extended?

As far as the graphs.. I understand that the high temp bulb will bring out some colors more but can the plants actually use that high of a temp or would it be strictly for viewing purposes?


----------



## oldpunk78

one of my kids hid my tape measure. so... it "looks" to be about a foot from the top of the cup to the bottom, fully extended. you would most likely would be pulling water into the filter from about mid-tank.


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> one of my kids hid my tape measure. so... it "looks" to be about a foot from the top of the cup to the bottom, fully extended. you would most likely would be pulling water into the filter from about mid-tank.


Yea that's no good.. I would need at least 17"-18"... Check my post above about the light graphs. I was editing it when you replied..


----------



## lauraleellbp

Oh thank you so much for taking pics and posting those bulb spectrums! I'd looked online for those for ages, can't believe Hagen didn't publish them to their website when they're clearly on the packaging!

I really like the difference the PowerGlo made in my tank in comparison to running just 10k bulbs. Those peaks are just perfect for both plant growth and viewing. I'm eager to compare it to the Geisemann Aquaflora one of these days- and honestly won't be the least bit surprised if they're really the same bulb!


----------



## rpayer

lauraleellbp said:


> Oh thank you so much for taking pics and posting those bulb spectrums! I'd looked online for those for ages, can't believe Hagen didn't publish them to their website when they're clearly on the packaging!
> 
> I really like the difference the PowerGlo made in my tank in comparison to running just 10k bulbs. Those peaks are just perfect for both plant growth and viewing. I'm eager to compare it to the Geisemann Aquaflora one of these days- and honestly won't be the least bit surprised if they're really the same bulb!


So the 14000k are good for plants? I'm confused... aren't we getting into reef spectrums?


----------



## lauraleellbp

(Actually, they're 18k ) The "5000-10k rule" is really just a generalization. There can be bulbs within those ranges that are actually crap for plants, whereas this one is actually really good. 

The more important part is where those spectrum peaks are; plants need red and blue light for photosythesis, and those bulbs happen to have really nice red peaks. Plus the peak in the green area helps bring out the greens in the plants... that's why overall you see such a dramatic difference in the colors in your tank when you added that bulb. I really like the balance with that bulb. (I don't like it by itself, but I think it looks awesome in combo with other spectrums.)

There's also an 18k bulb that IS crap for plants... I _think_ Hagen makes 2 different 18k T5HO bulbs.


----------



## oldpunk78

^ not to be a prude but, 18,000k


----------



## rpayer

lauraleellbp said:


> (Actually, they're 18k ) The "5000-10k rule" is really just a generalization. There can be bulbs within those ranges that are actually crap for plants, whereas this one is actually really good.
> 
> The more important part is where those spectrum peaks are; plants need red and blue light for photosythesis, and those bulbs happen to have really nice red peaks. Plus the peak in the green area helps bring out the greens in the plants... that's why overall you see such a dramatic difference in the colors in your tank when you added that bulb. I really like the balance with that bulb. (I don't like it by itself, but I think it looks awesome in combo with other spectrums.)
> 
> There's also an 18k bulb that IS crap for plants... I _think_ Hagen makes 2 different 18k T5HO bulbs.


That is great to know! I am gonna try one then. So how do I know which bulb is the crap one and which is good? My LFS stocks the Power-GLO...


----------



## lauraleellbp

The one you want is the one that has the spectrum you just posted. The other one, if I remember correctly, is mostly blue.


----------



## rpayer

lauraleellbp said:


> The one you want is the one that has the spectrum you just posted. The other one, if I remember correctly, is mostly blue.


If the spectrum is posted on the box I'll be able to figure it out. I am very curious to see what it does.


----------



## oldpunk78

hagen might of had two different power glo bulbs in the past (i don't know) but the only one they list now is the i posted. just remember what the color chart looks like when you go look at them.

you will be surprised how colorful your rams get! really brings their reds and blues.

laura, you are thinking of the marine glo or reef glo or something like that. that one is blue.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Yeah, it's been at least 6 mos since I compared the 2 so I don't remember for sure other than it was also an 18k bulb.


----------



## rpayer

lauraleellbp said:


> Yeah, it's been at least 6 mos since I compared the 2 so I don't remember for sure other than it was also an 18k bulb.


I think you are thinking about the marine-glo like oldpunk said. It's a 50/50 bulb.


----------



## rpayer

My rams spawned down on the ground where I could get a good look this time. All hell has broken loose...


----------



## oldpunk78

cool! what did you mean by "All hell has broken loose..."?


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> cool! what did you mean by "All hell has broken loose..."?


Everytime they spawn the male goes all special forces on the rest of the tank.


----------



## oldpunk78

ooohhh...


----------



## adamsaulnier

How can you tell that they are spawning?


----------



## rpayer

adamsaulnier said:


> How can you tell that they are spawning?



Did you watch the video? You can see the female laying the eggs and the male fertilizing them. It's pretty easy to tell what's going on when they do it.


----------



## oldpunk78

hey... did you encounter a flow problem with your 205?

i just figured out a weird temp issue traced back to dead spots in my tank. i had to add 2 aquaclear 20 powerheads to fix it. i was just wondering if you had the same dead spot issues with your fluval 205. i don't think they are rated very well. i totally would have been better off with the 305 (or even a 405) for my 29g.

also, how long did it take your rams to turn yellow like that? mine look exactly like yours did...


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> hey... did you encounter a flow problem with your 205?
> 
> i just figured out a weird temp issue traced back to dead spots in my tank. i had to add 2 aquaclear 20 powerheads to fix it. i was just wondering if you had the same dead spot issues with your fluval 205. i don't think they are rated very well. i totally would have been better off with the 305 (or even a 405) for my 29g.
> 
> also, how long did it take your rams to turn yellow like that? mine look exactly like yours did...


I actually commented back on the thread you started about it. I feel that I get descent flow from my 205. What media do you have in yours? I still needed to add a powerhead but my tank has an odd shape so that was adding to my deadspot issues. I wouldn't mind one of the bigger models but I am happy with my 205.

They just colored up like that within the last 10 days probably. I started feeding them frozen food and a really high quality dried food. I noticed them start really coloring up after only a few days of the new food.


----------



## oldpunk78

bottom tray - purigen/prefilter
other two - bio media


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> bottom tray - purigen/prefilter
> other two - bio media


By prefilter do you mean the polishing pads? I tried those out an quit using them after a week or so because I noticed that they decreased flow quite a bit as soon as they got the slightest bit dirty.


----------



## oldpunk78

^this stuff is supposed to keep you from loosing flow as it gets dirty...


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> ^this stuff is supposed to keep you from loosing flow as it gets dirty...


Hmmm... never really looked at that stuff before.


----------



## oldpunk78

the more i think about it, i may have too much media in there... this is my first canister filter so i'm still trying to figure it out. i wonder if there is some kinda guide line for how much stuff to cram in there. what do you have in yours?


edit - may be i should have watched the dvd it came with, lol


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> the more i think about it, i may have too much media in there... this is my first canister filter so i'm still trying to figure it out. i wonder if there is some kinda guide line for how much stuff to cram in there. what do you have in yours?
> 
> 
> edit - may be i should have watched the dvd it came with, lol


Mine is pretty much the same as yours... How tight do you have the bottom 2 trays packed? I have ceramic noodles in the top 2 trays and then purigen and lastly some filter floss. The bottom 2 (purigen, filter floss) are packed pretty loosely...

oh yea, the DVD wasn't to helpful as far as that's concerned so don't waste your time.


----------



## oldpunk78

i think i may have over done it on the bottom. it's packed together pretty tight. i guess i'll try removing some of it. i'm also going to check out the impeller. it seemed like it had a whole lot more power when it was new. with as many small snails that are in my tank i could see how the impeller could of sucked a few in.

off to the tank...

oh ya, i searched through hagen's site for the correct amounts of media and it was not helpful. there are no real suggestions given. just the amounts it came with.


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> i think i may have over done it on the bottom. it's packed together pretty tight. i guess i'll try removing some of it. i'm also going to check out the impeller. it seemed like it had a whole lot more power when it was new. with as many small snails that are in my tank i could see how the impeller could of sucked a few in.
> 
> off to the tank...


That could very well be part of your problem. I'd remove some of that media from the bottom 2 trays. I feel you on the snails. I've got quite a few myself


----------



## rpayer

I'm actually thinking about loosing one of the bottom "levels" all together...


----------



## oldpunk78

ok, i removed about half of the pre-filter and cleaned the sludge out of the impeller. it seems like the planted are bent over a little more now + it also feels like there's more pressure coming out of the spraybar now. yeah! i'm also considering trying to find some courser foam. it seems like it gets clogged up with debris too fast.


----------



## oldpunk78

^ i just noticed that my rams spawned too. i never saw them doing any digging though. the female is eating the the eggs and the male male keeps running her off, lol.


----------



## rpayer

That's what mine do too.. The males gets in a pretty bad mood.


----------



## oldpunk78

my male got in a pretty bad mood i guess... he killed the female yesterday. ): what's up w/that?


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> my male got in a pretty bad mood i guess... he killed the female yesterday. ): what's up w/that?


Damn that sucks... I'm not a ram expert but I think that is kinda common with new pairs. Sometimes I guess they decide they don't like their mate. I haven't been watching mine as much the past few days. Been setting up my first reef tank Not your average nano cube either:thumbsup:... I replaced the stock pump with a maxijet 1100 and added the nanotuners 72w retro kit...


----------



## oldpunk78

nice:thumbsup:

i've been thinking about setting up a nano reef too. no money, and not enough ambition to convince my wife though...


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> nice:thumbsup:
> 
> i've been thinking about setting up a nano reef too. no money, and not enough ambition to convince my wife though...


Don't feel bad... I have well exceeded my "fish" budget without this one. I bought the tank from my buddy. He just replaced it with a larger CAD and had the upgrades to be installed. He gave me a killer deal for the tank and the mods.

I hope I haven't bit off more than I can chew with 3 different tanks running...


----------



## rpayer

Well no new updates really besides the tank started a 3 day blackout yesterday. I am going to do everything I can before I have to get c02. My photoperiod is down to 6 hours, I have ample flow, and I dose Excel everyday. I don't know what else to do...


----------



## leoslizards

What kind of algae do you have? 
I would suggest getting a Siamese Algae Eater(5-6") for most algae and a Rhino Pleco(BIG) for Green Spot Algae.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Tried removing one of the bulbs?


----------



## fshfanatic

rpayer said:


> Ya'll pretty much read my mind... Would I have trouble growing the red rotola? Remember that is only 48 watts of T5HO over a pretty deep tank. Dont the reds require higher light?


I 48 watts of T5HO over a 29 and I grow that Rotalla like you wouldnt believe. I am chopping off the top 6 inches every 30 days. I use pferts root tabs and their 4 pack of liquid dosed two pumps every day with pressurized C02. It grow fast and thick and gets red tops.


----------



## MarkMc

Why don't you just start with a DIY yeast co2 system? I recently saw a post on the ratio of nitrate to phosphate causing bga. Seems that one of the ingredients of no algae is higher co2 and the correct amount and ratio of nitrate/phosphate along with circulation and lower DOCs.


----------



## leoslizards

Mark link?


----------



## rpayer

leoslizards said:


> What kind of algae do you have?
> I would suggest getting a Siamese Algae Eater(5-6") for most algae and a Rhino Pleco(BIG) for Green Spot Algae.


I had said it was bba but I think it actually may be staghorn. I've heard the SAE's can get aggressive... No green algae, only the one kind mentioned above.


----------



## rpayer

lauraleellbp said:


> Tried removing one of the bulbs?



Nah... I don't really want to do that. I would think there wouldn't be enough light then.


----------



## rpayer

fshfanatic said:


> I 48 watts of T5HO over a 29 and I grow that Rotalla like you wouldnt believe. I am chopping off the top 6 inches every 30 days. I use pferts root tabs and their 4 pack of liquid dosed two pumps every day with pressurized C02. It grow fast and thick and gets red tops.


I would like to try it but I think I'm going to have problems getting all of the hygro out of the tank. It's gonna be ugly when I pull it out because the roots have spread so much..


----------



## rpayer

MarkMc said:


> Why don't you just start with a DIY yeast co2 system? I recently saw a post on the ratio of nitrate to phosphate causing bga. Seems that one of the ingredients of no algae is higher co2 and the correct amount and ratio of nitrate/phosphate along with circulation and lower DOCs.


I think that is my next step. With the DIY c02 you cant really control it like you can a pressurized system so how do you keep from gassing your fish at night??


----------



## lauraleellbp

rpayer said:


> Nah... I don't really want to do that. I would think there wouldn't be enough light then.


I think you'd be surprised. Personally, I'd go down to one bulb until you get pressurized CO2. And then just lengthen the photoperiod back up to 8-10 hrs/day.


----------



## rpayer

lauraleellbp said:


> I think you'd be surprised. Personally, I'd go down to one bulb until you get pressurized CO2. And then just lengthen the photoperiod back up to 8-10 hrs/day.



What about DIY C02? If you think it may be beneficial I'll give it a try. I just have a question or 2.. How do you regulate the c02 at night? Wont it gas the fish when the lights go out?


----------



## lauraleellbp

You could just add an airstone at night.

Your tank's on the largish side for DIY CO2 but you could always give it a try... either way, I wouldn't quit the Excel, though.


----------



## rpayer

lauraleellbp said:


> You could just add an airstone at night.
> 
> Your tank's on the largish side for DIY CO2 but you could always give it a try... either way, I wouldn't quit the Excel, though.


The reason I have been so hesitant to try it is I really do not want the extra growth from the C02. My plants grow plenty fast enough now. I would simply want the C02 for an "anti-algae" of sorts. Do you think DIY would possibly be enough C02 to help combat the algae. I don't really want to pump alot of C02 into he tank. I'd be pretty mad at myself if something happened and I woke up to 28 dead fish.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Right now I think you've got too much light for no CO2. So your options the way I see it are add CO2 (and I'm not sure that DIY will work but you can try and see) or reduce the lighting.


----------



## MarkMc

leoslizards said:


> Mark link?


http://www.xs4all.nl/~buddendo/aquarium/redfield_eng.htm#calculator
That's the Redfield page. CO2 and circulation I've found in various posts here and at Tom Barr's site.


----------



## leoslizards

rpayer said:


> I had said it was bba but I think it actually may be staghorn. I've heard the SAE's can get aggressive... No green algae, only the one kind mentioned above.


Real SAE's are only aggressive towards each other. The fake SAE's such as Flying Fox and Chinese Algae Eaters are aggressive towards all fish. My SAE's took care of all my algae problems including the BBA and didn't touch the GSA. I had to scrape the glass and some leaves once a week to keep it at bay until I got the Rhino Pleco over two weeks ago. My aquarium walls don't look green anymore! 



MarkMc said:


> http://www.xs4all.nl/~buddendo/aquarium/redfield_eng.htm#calculator
> That's the Redfield page. CO2 and circulation I've found in various posts here and at Tom Barr's site.


Thanks!


----------



## oldpunk78

i don't think you can make enough diy co2 to have fish related problems at night. i just use a small power head to diffuse mine. when the lights go on and off, so does the power head. at night, i just get big bubbles out of the mini elite.

although... i think that this diy business is kind of a front(at least for my size tank and bigger). i figured that out pretty fast and am now saving for a pressurized unit. i feel like i am postponing the inevitable. 

one thing i was considering was to remove the reflectors to decrease light output. mine won't work with just one bulb hooked up.


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> i don't think you can make enough diy co2 to have fish related problems at night. i just use a small power head to diffuse mine. when the lights go on and off, so does the power head. at night, i just get big bubbles out of the mini elite.
> 
> although... i think that this diy business is kind of a front(at least for my size tank and bigger). i figured that out pretty fast and am now saving for a pressurized unit. i feel like i am postponing the inevitable.
> 
> one thing i was considering was to remove the reflectors to decrease light output. mine won't work with just one bulb hooked up.


That's what I was thinking but I wasn't sure. If I could just keep the staghorn from growing I would be perfectly happy. Got any of that in your tank?


----------



## oldpunk78

^nope, just a little bga and some brown diatom(sp?).


----------



## rpayer

The 3-days blackout didn't do much and I am tired of fighting this nasty algae so I am weighing my c02 options... The hygro was outgrowing my tank and the fish were running out of room to swim so I did a mass trimming.


----------



## oldpunk78

wow, you cut back a lot! looks good. you can see the dw again. ever consider of putting some moss on it?


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> wow, you cut back a lot! looks good. you can see the dw again. ever consider of putting some moss on it?


I know, I had to! Not only was it crowding my tank, it got so thick the flow went down in the middle of the plant mass and staghorn went nuts. I didn't realize how bad it was til I started cutting stalks out. I was supposed to send some to another member but there is no way I coulda sent this to anyone. I'm about to see how the DIY C02 works... If it doesn't help much I guess I'll be going preasurrized:icon_cry: My fish are much happier too. The rams and the otos loved it but the tetras and rasboras were scared to swim though it. I had 14 fish crowded in one little open area... It got hard to feed the cories too. You could barely get food to reach the bottom without landing in a mess of hygro.


----------



## monkeyruler90

hahaha, yeah i know what you're talking about when the tank gets overgrown. i had to feed my cories in a little space in one of the corners but my gouramies got smart and started guarding that spot. 

man your bacopia always looks so nice


----------



## rpayer

monkeyruler90 said:


> hahaha, yeah i know what you're talking about when the tank gets overgrown. i had to feed my cories in a little space in one of the corners but my gouramies got smart and started guarding that spot.
> 
> man your bacopia always looks so nice


 haha...my rams would attempt to take the cories food but 2 rams aren't much of a match for 8 big cories... 

Thanks! I really do like that plant. I'll have to trim it soon so I'll have more to replant. That's one cool thing about a tall tank, you can let your stems gets really tall.


----------



## monkeyruler90

yeah i like my tall tank for that same reason but its also nice to have something like a 40g breeder that has plenty of room for a nice iwagumi set up.

btw, do you get any jumpers with the open top like that?


----------



## rpayer

monkeyruler90 said:


> yeah i like my tall tank for that same reason but its also nice to have something like a 40g breeder that has plenty of room for a nice iwagumi set up.
> 
> btw, do you get any jumpers with the open top like that?


I agree... Long, shallow tanks are cool. I'd like to have one but between the Osaka, the 12g Eclipse Betta tank, and a 12g nano reef, the 'ol lady has cut me off. Plus I'm at my limit for tank maintenance. 3 water changes, etc every weekend is all I'm willing to do.

I have never had a fish jump out of that tank. However, I really don't have any jumping fish... 

2 Rams
10 Cardinals
4 H. Rasboras
4 Otos
8 Cories

The cories will shoot up to the surface pretty fast but none have ever actually left the water...


----------



## oldpunk78

the suspense is killing me. how's the co2 headache doing?


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> the suspense is killing me. how's the co2 headache doing?


 It's killing me too! If I could get a batch to either not leak or actually make c02 I'd be in business. The 3rd attempt is "brewing" right now. I'm not putting it in the tank until I see a freaking bubble!!!


----------



## CeeBee

Hello

I've been reading your fab thread with great interest and some trepidation! I'm so pleased I found it because I've just taken delivery of an Osaka 155 with the same lighting set up.

I'm a philistine when it comes to planted tanks, but I really want to try and get it right this time. I'm trying to learn what I'm going to need in order to keep both fish and plants happy, but there are so many factors to consider. Having dutifully worked out my wpg so I could make sure I got the right plants for the light conditions - I discovered that it all goes out of the window with the T5HO lights that come with the tank. 

I wondered if you could offer me some advice on; 

What plants I should choose (low, medium, high light)?
How I might avoid struggling with algae?
Suggestions for plants that are relatively low maintenance and won't take over my tank (or be impossible to remove shoud I wish to do so)?

I know it's a bit Machiavellian, but I thought I could learn from your trailblazing! :redface: 

Thanks, Caroline


----------



## rpayer

CeeBee said:


> Hello
> 
> I've been reading your fab thread with great interest and some trepidation! I'm so pleased I found it because I've just taken delivery of an Osaka 155 with the same lighting set up.
> 
> I'm a philistine when it comes to planted tanks, but I really want to try and get it right this time. I'm trying to learn what I'm going to need in order to keep both fish and plants happy, but there are so many factors to consider. Having dutifully worked out my wpg so I could make sure I got the right plants for the light conditions - I discovered that it all goes out of the window with the T5HO lights that come with the tank.
> 
> I wondered if you could offer me some advice on;
> 
> What plants I should choose (low, medium, high light)?
> How I might avoid struggling with algae?
> Suggestions for plants that are relatively low maintenance and won't take over my tank (or be impossible to remove shoud I wish to do so)?
> 
> I know it's a bit Machiavellian, but I thought I could learn from your trailblazing! :redface:
> 
> Thanks, Caroline


Caroline,

You made a great choice! I love this tank. You are right about the lighting. I thought it would be considered more of a low light tank since it is less than 1.5 wpg...WRONG!

As far as plants are concerned I think you can grow pretty much whatever you like except maybe some of the very high-light ones.

Now as far as algae... The only algae I have really had any kind of problem with is Staghorn. Staghorn can be caused by low flow, low c02, or dirty tank. I've got good flow and my Cories keep the tank very clean. All signs point to c02. If you have been following my thread then you have seen how many people have said I have too much light for no c02. I've had DIY c02 running for the past few days but I don't know that it will have much impact. I will end up biting the bullet and going pressurized before too long. My photoperiod is only 6 hours and I still battle it!

I have Bacopa, Ludwiga, Amazon Sword, a big anubias, and of course the wonderful Hygro difformis. They all grow like weeds. The only thing I have tried that gave me trouble was java fern.. May have been too much light. If you dont want something that is going to go crazy do NOT get any of this hygro (wisteria).

You will need to get a powerhead too. With the tank being so tall the outflow from the canister isn't enough. I have a koralia nano and it is perfect. The koralia gives you a nice broad stram of water instead of a jet like alot of powerheads.

Let me know if you have any more questions. Please start a thread here when you start setting it up. I would love to see one other than mine on here.


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> the suspense is killing me. how's the co2 headache doing?


Well I have tiny c02 bubbles shooting out of my Koralia now... I guess we'll see what happens..


----------



## CeeBee

Thanks loads for the advice Rpayer - I really appreciate it.

I'm making myself a shopping list ready for a weekend spree at the LFS! My previous tank setup is a very slapdash affair (nowhere near enough research), so I really want put some thought into this one. 

Not sure that I have the confidence to post up my oafish attempts at setting up a tank on the forum. However, I'll make sure I host some pics on Flickr so you can see how I'm getting on :smile:


----------



## powly

nice thread mate . really helped me when i was buying my osaka . i think its a pretty good setup for the money . and with the cabinet/light setup theres plenty of scope if you decide to change things . by the way this is my second planted tank and the first was like an explosion in a mattress factory , so dont expect nothing breathtaking . as long as the plants are growing im happy .






rubbish camera .

http://g.imageshack.us/img300/snv30693mt6.jpg/1/ 


pygmy corys , just laid some eggs .


male endler just in shot .


http://g.imageshack.us/img108/snv30...p://g.imageshack.us/img84/snv30690bi9.jpg/1/"


----------



## oldpunk78

how much of a trim did you do!?

i think you need a crypt or two in there. the bottom feels empty...

edit - i just got really confused, lol. WRONG TANK, hahahah


----------



## rpayer

powly said:


> nice thread mate . really helped me when i was buying my osaka . i think its a pretty good setup for the money . and with the cabinet/light setup theres plenty of scope if you decide to change things . by the way this is my second planted tank and the first was like an explosion in a mattress factory , so dont expect nothing breathtaking . as long as the plants are growing im happy .



Man no Osaka's and now they're everywhere! lol... Tank looks good. That Wisteria (H. difformis) well soon take over most of your tank. Mine especially seemed to like the areas of my tank where they were planted in the sand:icon_eek:. Do you have any plans for hardscape?

Is the big fancy looking Hagen heater that came with yours a piece of junk?


----------



## powly

im in the process right now of putting some wood in the tank . trying to do this as good as i can now after seeing others tanks on here . reading lots of advice on here of how to scape . the wisteria came from my other tank and has already been pulled . 

will put some pics up tonight . the heater seems to be working ok for me but its still early days .


----------



## Karackle

So i know it's only been a few days? but how's the CO2 working out? Has the algae subsided? I'd love to see updated tank shots!


----------



## rpayer

Karackle said:


> So i know it's only been a few days? but how's the CO2 working out? Has the algae subsided? I'd love to see updated tank shots!


It could just be placebo effect but it does seem to be getting a little better. As soon as I have some algae-gree hygro I'm going to send some your way. I'll get some updated shots this week.


----------



## Karackle

Hahaha placebo effect or not, if it seems to be working then that's great!  

I'll be excited to receive the hygro once it's algae free! If there's a little algae, that's ok too  The hygro looks so healthy I can't wait to get some in my tanks! :tongue:

Looking forward to the updated tank shots too. 

How's the betta tank with the hygro trimmings doing by the way?


----------



## rpayer

Karackle said:


> Hahaha placebo effect or not, if it seems to be working then that's great!
> 
> I'll be excited to receive the hygro once it's algae free! If there's a little algae, that's ok too  The hygro looks so healthy I can't wait to get some in my tanks! :tongue:
> 
> Looking forward to the updated tank shots too.
> 
> How's the betta tank with the hygro trimmings doing by the way?


As soon as it's presentable I'll cut some for you.. It really is a very healthy plant and it looks pretty good too when "clean". I dont like the huge mass of it so much but the fish love it. I haven't been able to bring myself to pull it because of that.

As soon as my girlfriend copys the 1500 pictures she has stored on the memory card of our camera I'll get some new shots of the Osake and the Betta/hygro forest. I need to figure out how to take pics of the new nano reef too. The light spectrum is so different the camera doesn't work the same as on the planted tanks.


----------



## CeeBee

Well, Rpayer - here it is. Still cloudy and I've done some more planting since I took this. You can see the C02 canister hanging off the back (a temporary arrangement as the tubes aren't long enough) - I decided to bite the bullet after reading this thread.

[pic]Well, Rpayer - here it is. Still cloudy and I've done some more planting since I took this. You can see the C02 canister hanging off the back (a temporary arrangement as the tubes aren't long enough) - I decided to bite the bullet after reading this thread.


----------



## rpayer

CeeBee said:


> Well, Rpayer - here it is. Still cloudy and I've done some more planting since I took this. You can see the C02 canister hanging off the back (a temporary arrangement as the tubes aren't long enough) - I decided to bite the bullet after reading this thread.


Whoa! Nice piece of wood... What are you using for substrate? It's a great start. I like the anubias planted on the wood. What all do you have planted in it now? I have 2 suggestions as far as your equipment placement... Bring the outflow closer up to the surface and lower the intake so that it is only an inch or 2 above the substrate. You want it to pull water down from the bottom of the tank.


----------



## CeeBee

rpayer said:


> Whoa! Nice piece of wood... What are you using for substrate? It's a great start. I like the anubias planted on the wood. What all do you have planted in it now? I have 2 suggestions as far as your equipment placement... Bring the outflow closer up to the surface and lower the intake so that it is only an inch or 2 above the substrate. You want it to pull water down from the bottom of the tank.


Thanks for the advice, Rpayer - I'll get that sorted out.

I'm using Tetra Plant Complete as my base layer. I've messed up with the top layer I think. I suspect that I should have gone for something much finer - I'll just have to see how I get on. I can't face stripping it out at the moment - it was such a big job to get it all set up. I could kick myself really.

The wood is stunning. The chap at the LFS told me that the dry piece I was going to buy had to be soaked for a few weeks, but offered that they had some pieces in their sumps and would I like to look at them. That was the first he pulled out, and it was perfect for the job. I couldn't be more delighted with it 

I've now planted some Amazon Swords, Cryptocoryne Parva and Crytocoryne Wendtii Brown. 

Will take a couple more pics when the water finally clears properly.


----------



## Karackle

rpayer said:


> As soon as it's presentable I'll cut some for you.. It really is a very healthy plant and it looks pretty good too when "clean". I dont like the huge mass of it so much but the fish love it. I haven't been able to bring myself to pull it because of that.
> 
> As soon as my girlfriend copys the 1500 pictures she has stored on the memory card of our camera I'll get some new shots of the Osake and the Betta/hygro forest. I need to figure out how to take pics of the new nano reef too. The light spectrum is so different the camera doesn't work the same as on the planted tanks.


Great thanks! I know it really is a cool, clean looking plant. I had some really healthy stuff before I had tank issues (lights got left on....ugh! now I have timers!) So i'm excited to get more in the tanks! 

Looking forward to pictures too! But I know how long it can take to wade through a card full of pictures!


----------



## rpayer

Played around with the exposure settings on the camera a little. Needless to say the DIY c02 seems to be working. I'm seeing less staghorn and my plants are growing at an even faster rate. 


































































and the new nano reef for good measure...


----------



## oldpunk78

rpayer said:


> Played around with the exposure settings on the camera a little. Needless to say the DIY c02 seems to be working. I'm seeing less staghorn and my plants are growing at an even faster rate.


lookin good...

glad to hear that the diy co2 is helping!



start-up:









and now:









progress is always fun to see...


----------



## monkeyruler90

very nice fish. i saw some rams today and i was SOOO tempted to get some.


----------



## naidahl

tank looks great, saw these setups for the first time in person at the LFS the other day, wondered about the possibilities with this model, and you pulled of a perfect example


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> lookin good...
> 
> glad to hear that the diy co2 is helping!
> 
> 
> 
> start-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progress is always fun to see...


Thanks! Lol... That's the first time I've really looked at a before and after. Alot has changed in 4 months.


----------



## rpayer

monkeyruler90 said:


> very nice fish. i saw some rams today and i was SOOO tempted to get some.


Same for me... I originally wanted some but was talked out of it because I was worried about my cories getting beatup if the rams spawned. I saw some in the LFS and just had to get 'em. Then I just bought more cories safety in numbers!). The rams spawn every 2 weeks and everyone is fine.


----------



## rpayer

naidahl said:


> tank looks great, saw these setups for the first time in person at the LFS the other day, wondered about the possibilities with this model, and you pulled of a perfect example


Thank you very much! I had my challenges (depth, scaping) with it at first but I wouldn't trade it now. If I had a bigger place and didn't have the other 2 tanks I'd love one of the larger models to fill with discus. I would love to try a discus or 2 in this tank but I think it's just a little small. Plus with 28 fish I think I may be close to my bio-max as it is.


----------



## Karackle

Wow, so cool to see how a tank changes over time! 

I need to do that with my tanks!  

Your tank is looking great by the way, how's the algae battle going?


----------



## rpayer

Karackle said:


> Wow, so cool to see how a tank changes over time!
> 
> I need to do that with my tanks!
> 
> Your tank is looking great by the way, how's the algae battle going?


Thanks! It's actually going well. The c02 really seems to be helping. Also seems to be accelerating growth a good bit. I'll probably be sending you some clippings this week.


----------



## Karackle

Glad to hear it! Though I bet accelerated growth of the hygro is the last thing you need! :hihi: but if it makes everything else grow fast and gets rid of the algae then I say it's a win! :thumbsup: Can't wait to see update pictures! 

And that's awesome, I keep forgetting you're sending me the hygro at some point so then when you remind me I get excited all over again! :hihi: 

<- big nerd, I know!


----------



## rpayer

Karackle said:


> Glad to hear it! Though I bet accelerated growth of the hygro is the last thing you need! :hihi: but if it makes everything else grow fast and gets rid of the algae then I say it's a win! :thumbsup: Can't wait to see update pictures!
> 
> And that's awesome, I keep forgetting you're sending me the hygro at some point so then when you remind me I get excited all over again! :hihi:
> 
> <- big nerd, I know!


The pictures I posted the other day are updates.. I took those a few days ago. Looks exactly like it did right before I did the major trim right after Christmas.


----------



## lauraleellbp

What a transformation! It looks awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## GAaquariums

was the Osaka you bought part of a kit? my LFS has one, but a stocker lost the hinges for one of doors so it will be discounted. nothing a few bucks at a hardware store wouldn't fix, so i'm thinking about getting it. really glad that i found this thread. you're really pushing me closer towards picking up the Osaka haha.


----------



## rpayer

GAaquariums said:


> was the Osaka you bought part of a kit? my LFS has one, but a stocker lost the hinges for one of doors so it will be discounted. nothing a few bucks at a hardware store wouldn't fix, so i'm thinking about getting it. really glad that i found this thread. you're really pushing me closer towards picking up the Osaka haha.


It was the standard Osaka kit but mine had been preassembled at the LFS. It's a great tank. You'll love it if you end up picking it up. 

Hagen needs to write me a check for all the people my tank has led to buy Osakas recently! lol


----------



## GAaquariums

rpayer said:


> It was the standard Osaka kit but mine had been preassembled at the LFS. It's a great tank. You'll love it if you end up picking it up.
> 
> Hagen needs to write me a check for all the people my tank has led to buy Osakas recently! lol


 
lol Send them a link to the thread.


----------



## rpayer

Little DIY c02 and things really went crazy (algae is better too)... Guess i'll be up to my shoulders in this thing one night this week.


----------



## Karackle

wow! that is some serious growth! It's looking really good!!! Filling in very nicely, that right corner is nice and full now!


----------



## rpayer

Karackle said:


> wow! that is some serious growth! It's looking really good!!! Filling in very nicely, that right corner is nice and full now!


Thank you! I am going to do a little work to that corner when I trim this week. I'll be sending you some hygro this week. I am going to try to get you a few whole plants. If I can you'll be able to get 3-4 clipped (new) plants out of each one. Went by the LFS to get some reef supplies and they had some sunset hygro I want to replace some of this with.


----------



## monkeyruler90

wow nice. i love that sneak pic on the rams


----------



## Karackle

Wow! Thanks! That would be amazing...That means I really have to get my new light so I can put it in the corners I'm thinking of!!! I have some beautiful sunset hygro from LauraLee LLBP and it's getting ready for a trim, so if you want some sunset variety, or just want a few extra stems let me know and I'd be happy to send them your way to return the favor!!!


----------



## oldpunk78

is it just me, or does the whole tank look healthier?


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> is it just me, or does the whole tank look healthier?


probably a safe assumption... Plants are definitely showing different growth characteristics. I need to make some more c02 now that I think about it.


----------



## CeeBee

Thought I'd post an update. I wish I'd have followed your advice about a circulation pump - I've just had to order one, although I'd forgotten about the nano version and ordered a Koralia 1 :icon_roll

I could win awards for the variety of algae I've managed to cultivate - BBA, Brown Algae and now a little BGA too. On top of that, I've also had an outbreak of hydra - a good dose of panacur put paid to them though. I'm a total numpty though - I bought used gravel when I set the tank up and must have made a very shoddy job of cleaning it.

I'm working on getting the C02 and nuturients right and when the new pump arrives, I'll be able to improve the circulation. A lovely lady from the Practical Fishkeeping Forum also sent me some Amazon Frogbit which is growing nicely. So, I'm hoping that after getting a right kicking in a few algae battles, I'm going to start winning the war! If not, I figure the Osaka is plenty deep enough to drown myself.

Anyway, here's a couple of pics....


----------



## rpayer

CeeBee said:


> Thought I'd post an update. I wish I'd have followed your advice about a circulation pump - I've just had to order one, although I'd forgotten about the nano version and ordered a Koralia 1 :icon_roll
> 
> I could win awards for the variety of algae I've managed to cultivate - BBA, Brown Algae and now a little BGA too. On top of that, I've also had an outbreak of hydra - a good dose of panacur put paid to them though. I'm a total numpty though - I bought used gravel when I set the tank up and must have made a very shoddy job of cleaning it.
> 
> I'm working on getting the C02 and nuturients right and when the new pump arrives, I'll be able to improve the circulation. A lovely lady from the Practical Fishkeeping Forum also sent me some Amazon Frogbit which is growing nicely. So, I'm hoping that after getting a right kicking in a few algae battles, I'm going to start winning the war! If not, I figure the Osaka is plenty deep enough to drown myself.
> 
> Anyway, here's a couple of pics....


 looks great.. Luckily I have never had a problem with anything but staghorn and it has been decreasing steadily with the DIY C02. I do run a UV Sterilizer from time to time too so I dont know how much that helps. The Koralia 1 probably will be ok. Did you get the newer adjustable model?


----------



## CeeBee

I spoke with the supplier yesterday morning and he's swapped it for the nano version and given me a credit. The same supplier sells plants, so it'll go to good use. No idea whether it's an adjustable one or not - which bit of it is adjustable, the 360 rotation? 

All the problems I've had are, I'm sure, of my own making. I really shouldn't have bought used gravel. Having made that error, I should have washed it much more thoroughly. Still, all the problems have taught me a fair bit. If it hadn't been for forums et al, I'd have ended up stripping the thing down and giving in! I mean, who'd have ever thought of using dog wormer to get rid of hydra :icon_eek: The first shop I went in to buy the panacur wanted to know whether I was treating a dog or cat - when I said a fish tank, they refused to sell it to me (and looked at me like I was totally insane). I ended up having to get it over the internet and then lying through my teeth when I got a call to ask me what I was buying it for. I'd already looked up the approx size and weight of a collie dog, so I was ready with my answers. All that hassle, just to buy dog wormer! I'm sure you don't have to go through that insanity in the States!


----------



## leoslizards

Nosy people! 
If they would have asked me what kind of dog am I treating, I would have said "your mom".


----------



## oldpunk78

update?


----------



## suebe333

Awesome tank :O


----------



## rpayer

Sorry for the lack of updates guys... I managed to mangle my hand pretty good a few weeks ago so I've had the tank on cruise control lately. I usually do weekly water changes but wasn't able to do one for almost 3 weeks... I had to get my GF to help trim it because I actually had hygro growing out of the water. I'll post some pics this week but like I said not too much has changed. I have been working on my new nano reef a pretty good bit so I'll post a pic or 2 of that too if anyone is interested. I tell you what, if you dont like sticking your hands in a FW tank you REALLY wont like doing it in a reef tank!!!


----------



## oldpunk78

rpayer said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates guys... I managed to mangle my hand pretty good a few weeks ago so I've had the tank on cruise control lately. I usually do weekly water changes but wasn't able to do one for almost 3 weeks... I had to get my GF to help trim it because I actually had hygro growing out of the water. I'll post some pics this week but like I said not too much has changed. I have been working on my new nano reef a pretty good bit so I'll post a pic or 2 of that too if anyone is interested. I tell you what, if you dont like sticking your hands in a FW tank you REALLY wont like doing it in a reef tank!!!


sorry to hear about your hand. hope it heals well. 

about your last comment, because of the salt or the critters/organisms? (oldpunk had too many close calls with the aggressive fish sw tank, lol.)


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> sorry to hear about your hand. hope it heals well.
> 
> about your last comment, because of the salt or the critters/organisms? (oldpunk had too many close calls with the aggressive fish sw tank, lol.)


Oh it's getting much better.. Thanks! Oh and don't feel too bad for me, it was more of a lapse in common sense than an accident...lol. I'm a Linux Systems Administrator so having type with this busted hand made it damn near impossible for me to type anything else other than work related stuff. It would get pretty very towards the end of the day.

The critters/organisms are what I don't like. Bristol worms do not feel good and I've seen a few horror stories on the web where people had a small cut or something and got a NASTY infection from organisms in the water. Plus, none of our plants are toxic... I've got several zoa colonies and those are really toxic. It would be pretty tough for a human to get a fatal does of palytoxin but it still makes me a little uneasy...


----------



## rpayer

Well apparently my false jullis spawned. Looks like this little guy is the sole survivor... It looks like the ram was going after him in the vid but he really wasn't. He gets right in there with the big fish and they are all cool together..


----------



## Karackle

heeheehee wow! he is just the cutest little thing!!!! That's so exciting!!! Amazing that any survived in a tank with so many ravenous mouths, yay for lots of plant cover and a tough little trooper!!!  

Any plant updates? How's the hand? have you been able to get back in there? I'd love to see some updated pictures!


----------



## rpayer

Karackle said:


> heeheehee wow! he is just the cutest little thing!!!! That's so exciting!!! Amazing that any survived in a tank with so many ravenous mouths, yay for lots of plant cover and a tough little trooper!!!
> 
> Any plant updates? How's the hand? have you been able to get back in there? I'd love to see some updated pictures!


He really is the lone survivor. I checked when I cleaned the filter and everything...nothing. We were sitting on the couch one night a week or 2 ago and I was just staring at the tank... "what the hell is that little thing???? holy crap baby catfish!!" If anything I would think the Rams woulda got him but now he is big enough to where he seems to be ok.

The hand is finally better. Tank turned into a glass box of plant mass there for a bit but I got it back in order now. Now that it's warming up I'm gonna get you some of that hygro if you still want any.


----------



## Karackle

Well then he's certainly a little fighter! good for him  And now he hangs out with rams, awesome! :hihi:

Glad to hear the hand is better! My tank is turning into a glass box of plant mass too because i've been so busy and once it got to about halfway up the height of my tank, my sunset hygro just took off! It grew slowly and slowly and slllooooooowwwllly and then it got to a height halfway up and BAM within a week it was at the top of the tank, it must've hit some kind of light threshold! 

Anyway, yes, I would still love some of the hygro difformis (wisteria)! I think I am getting a little from someone else too but yours is extremely lush and green and I'm not lacking for places I want to plant it! On the agenda for this week is getting the 30g in order and rescaping the 5 and 20 and I could use it in all the tanks, so I would love some! We can PM for the details


----------



## rpayer

Karackle said:


> Well then he's certainly a little fighter! good for him  And now he hangs out with rams, awesome! :hihi:
> 
> Glad to hear the hand is better! My tank is turning into a glass box of plant mass too because i've been so busy and once it got to about halfway up the height of my tank, my sunset hygro just took off! It grew slowly and slowly and slllooooooowwwllly and then it got to a height halfway up and BAM within a week it was at the top of the tank, it must've hit some kind of light threshold!
> 
> Anyway, yes, I would still love some of the hygro difformis (wisteria)! I think I am getting a little from someone else too but yours is extremely lush and green and I'm not lacking for places I want to plant it! On the agenda for this week is getting the 30g in order and rescaping the 5 and 20 and I could use it in all the tanks, so I would love some! We can PM for the details


.


It's really pretty cool.. No one messes with him. I guess the pack of roving cories may protect him to some extent..

I bet that sunset is nice! I was waiting for it to warm up a little to send you some then I smashed my hand...


----------



## Karackle

That's awesome, I'm glad he made it! There's probably a bit of protection from the rest of them, but until he became larger than bite-sized, he was probably mostly on his own with the staying out of the way of hungry mouths, and he did a good job doing that!  

The sunset is nice, but now i have really tall stems haphazardly around the tank, so it's time for a minor rescape :hihi: 

Not to worry about the delay on the hygro, honestly, i just ordered my light today and the weather didn't really warm up here until the past 2 weeks anyway, so it actually worked out to perfect timing! :biggrin: so no worries! Glad the hand is healing well and you can get it back in the tank!


----------



## bsmith

Thats great. I really wish my cories would have babies.


----------



## rpayer

Now I'm starting to wonder if he is the sole survivor... The first night we saw one it very much resembled a julli, tiny spots, long snout, etc... The one in the video and the one I was watching last night (persumably the same fish) appears to be a bronze. Both sets of Cories spawn quite often. I wouldnt be surprised if there were fry from both possibly. I dont know what I'm gonna do if I find 35 Cory babies hidin out back under some DW or something....


----------



## bsmith

It looks likan aneus to me.


----------



## rpayer

bsmith782 said:


> It looks likan aneus to me.


Right...

I have seen one in there that looks very much like _leopardus._

(I think my others are actually leopardus not julii)


----------



## Otto72

rpayer, I have never read a thread that has made me want to join a forum before, but this thread has totally convinced me to register here and also to buy a Fluval Osaka 155 Aquarium setup.
I love everything you have done with your setup and the fish/plants you have chosen, and like others in this thread will be looking forward to trying this out myself in the very near future 

I have a couple of questions for you if you dont mind me asking;

1.) I have never used a co2 system as yet but from what you have mentioned in this thread, it seems that its something essential to combat algae and keep the aquarium generally healthy.
I read that too much co2 is a killer, so how do you keep a steady injection and what levels should the co2 stay at for this particular tank.

2.) I was thinking of getting a school of amber tetra for this setup, do ember tetra get along ok with rams? also is a pair of rams essential or can you have just one?

3.) The powerhead you use, whats the exact information (model number etc) as I looked on ebay and theres a couple of different versions in the nano range;

Hydor Koralia Nano 900
Hydor Koralia Evo Nano1600 Circualtion Water Pump

These are the two that are there, which one is the correct one?

4.) I see that this thread hasnt been updated since July 2009, hows the tank going now? Would love to see some more pictures of this wonderfull setup you have 

Anyone else still following this thread please feel free share your advice too


----------



## rpayer

Reviving this thread as I just switched my Osaka back from Reef to Planted... All of the original equipment has been replaced and I am now running a Fluval 406 and a Finnex Ray2... Tank isnt planted yest as I'm still trying to figure out where I'm going to get plants from. The tank will be an amazon biotope again minus the obviously non-amazon water wisteria... 

Only pics I've got right now from when it was being filled a week ago...


----------



## shift

Keep us posted.

I'm getting the 320 in a few weeks and would love to see your progress *****


----------



## rpayer

will do...

Gotta get it planted. The first go 'round I pretty much bought whatever the fish store had in their planted tanks. This time I have a specific list of plants I want that I most likely wont be able to find at the local fish store and I surely don't want to spend $50 on shipping $25 worth of plants.


----------



## rpayer




----------



## blink

Looks good, although a little sparse in the front.
Once it grows in the back half will look dynamite though.

I almost bought a 155L Osaka based on drooling over pics like yours, but I just got offered a killer deal on a 33 gallon Fluval Studio yesterday so I had to jump on it.


----------



## rpayer

i purposely left it a little open in the front. if it doesnt fill in enough i'll throw something else up there. hopefully the vals fill in the back.


----------



## oldpunk78

Oh man. I thought you were a goner. Good to see you back


----------



## rpayer

oldpunk78 said:


> Oh man. I thought you were a goner. Good to see you back



haha thx! been playing with salt water for the last couple years... that experiment is over! lol


----------

